# Largemouth Only Results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2014 Largemouth Only 10/06 West Harbor Lake Erie


It turned out to be a great day. We had 43 boats total after Saturdays heavy rain. 1st paid 1,000 2nd 600.00 3rd 400 5th 290 6th 150 1st bb 287 2nd bb 123
Thanks to all who fished for those of you who did not you have got to try this. Fishing was good just finding big ones was you challenge. Fishing is so bad around central Ohio right now it was fun to set the hook all day!!!! We did this event in conjunction with the Great Lakes Largemouth series who will be having their fish off very soon up there with 5,000 for the winner. We are looking to possibly do something special for next years event so stay posted. I also want to thank our sponsors for this event Knox Marine and Fin Feather and Fur support both trails and we also want to thanks the rest of our sponsors from each trail as well.

All results can be viewed Here
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...32572408566.1073741841.184827928212369&type=1


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for hosting this was a nice event. I would like to give a shout out to the winners for showing me some respect and not moving on the point I was fishing. They pulled up and backed off down the break wall showing respect and it was appreciated. Did not know until reading the results who the Spider Wire boat belonged to and will certainly root for Fletcher at his next BASS event.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Fletcher is a good dude. I am glad to see that happen. I tried a couple times to get on the rocks at East Harbor but it was a parking lot! I hope everyone had fun at this event. We really lucked out that the weather man sucks at forcasting the weather. 50% chance on Saturday and it ppoured cats and dogs for 4 hours straight! 100% for Sunday and it sprinckled for 15 minutes go figure.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Didnt get to fish this weekend but heard every point etc had 4 - 5 boats parked it from West Harbor to the Bay.. Them fish had ton of pressure on them last week with all the events that were held this past weekend..

Hopefully they get a chance to relax so I can catch me 2 big sacks on sat n sun for the GLLS Championship.. lol


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

I second the statement of Fletcher is a good dude, we were boat 15 and he was right behind us at 16 and we actually got to our first spot to with no boats on it and he was still right behind us, apparantly being his first spot as well, he couldve just fished the other end of the rockpile but instead moved on, classy move. Jamie, you right on with that weather as well, man that drive home sucked though...wow.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

$2,440 paid out on 43 boats? Seems a little low to only win $1,000 on that bi of a field? CFB pays out over $1,000 on only like a 11 boat field lol. Not starting anything here but that's barely paying out over 50%. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

This was my first tourney. I want to Thank everyone for a good time even though our team struggled to catch anything in size. It was a good first time experience. Congrats to the winners and I also wanted to tell Kip Bodkins thanks for the tips after the tourney. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Scum Frog was that really necessary? I run a 100% payback trail that has been full for 4 years now. I have well over 8,000.00 in expenses each year. We feed our anglers after each circuit event too. Our opens are used as fundraisers and either pay 70% or 80% depending on the entry amount. Our 2 day 200.00 entry and above are 80% payback.
The entry was 80.00 and bb was 10.00 and not everybody was in it.
So that is 3,440.00 and 70% of that is 2408.00
We paid in spots 1,000/600/400/290/150=2440
That is a tad over 70% payback and both of the teams running the event paid to fish as well and are included in the 43 boats.

I post all my results and payouts and am not ashamed by any means to do so. If you are going to bash someone better get your facts straight first.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Typical car salesman... they would screw there mother for a few bucks... maybe name should be scum bag? They only have 11 boats for a reason...js


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I just want to thank you. I never laughed so hard in my life! Thanks for bringing a smile to my face the morning.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Jami, 

Can I email you at the contacts address on the OMBTT page?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

alumking said:


> Hey Scum Frog was that really necessary? I run a 100% payback trail that has been full for 4 years now. I have well over 8,000.00 in expenses each year. We feed our anglers after each circuit event too. Our opens are used as fundraisers and either pay 70% or 80% depending on the entry amount. Our 2 day 200.00 entry and above are 80% payback.
> The entry was 80.00 and bb was 10.00 and not everybody was in it.
> So that is 3,440.00 and 70% of that is 2408.00
> We paid in spots 1,000/600/400/290/150=2440
> ...


 Hold on here a minute dude.Scum Frog is not affiliated with the CFB in anyway.I am co-director of the CFB and nobody from our organization has said one word in a negative way about your circuit.I think you should be the one to show some class here and recant what you said.As far as the other guy that is trying to start crap with his only 11 boats comment-dude seriously? The CFB in Ohio just finished it's first year,what would you expect? The Michigan CFB draws huge numbers like over 100 boats for their first open of this year.Which organization is doing the real bashing here?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Cull'in You can e-mail me at the [email protected]


Harbor Hunter we know no worries. I didnt post that comment about number of boats. Let it die a slow death. Questioning payouts with misinformation is a major no no. I was laughing at the other remark. I have not met you guys yet and know nothing about your trail. Old Scum Frog made it sound like he is with you. I appologize to you now knowing he is not.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

No,he isn't with us.He probably read what our payout was and was just saying what he read.I fish both the CFB and the GLLS and I've said in the past both are great circuits.I personally don't care what any other circuit pays out,or the number of boats they draw.I fish an inland series that draws on average about 12 boats per event,and a series on St.Clair that draws 50 plus,and a lot of other stuff in between.Considering the weather last weekend,I'm glad that you guys were able to bring in 43 boats.I do know you,and your circuit,you do a good job and you won't hear any of us making negative remarks about you or your circuits-all is well.I didn't want to confuse you with the GLLS comment,I know you're with OMBTT.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No prob Harbor Hunter I wish you luck and I hope you dont have to deal with that kinda stuff. People sometimes have no clue the work we do as directors.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Totally down with that!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I respect all who run these things... there is a reason more of us don't... and comments like that from Scum frog is just one of them. If anyone thinks I took a shot at any circuit please disregard my comments they were directed at the guy who hijacked this thread for his own personal vendetta it seems.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

First off I was stating a question. Which is why I said at the bottom I wasn't trying to start anything or else I would have put out digs. You obviously stated payouts and so forth which was misinformation on my end. Hopin to cash.....really dude? Quick to run your suck bro when none of this had anything to do with you. And trying to do low digs because of my profession? Pretty harsh to judge someone when you've never met them eh? Looks like someone took the hot seat straight to hell. Good luck in life since you know everything and must be god so you can judge? Numbers below if you have further questions about my life. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I am truly sorry scum bag I did not mean to ruffle your feathers. I just responded to your opinion with my own. We all know what they say about opinions so maybe mine is bigger than yours. It was damn funny though and I bet if you share it with the guys at Sharpknack they will laugh there ass off also. GO CHEVY!!!! (that's for you CASH 2 "you ford guy you")


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

PM alumking for more information. This hi-jack has gone long enough.

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------

